# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  HNY NZ, Aus, Asia, Africa, Europe, S A, Canada. U.S. Pac isles. Santa & penguins!

## Chantellabella

So who's in Australia?

It's time to party!!!


Is it time for the countdown where you live?? If so, don't forget to countdown!!

Then break out the champagne and let your crazy begin!!!! The rest of us will be coming shortly throughout the day and night!

----------


## Ont Mon

:Celebrate:  

Happy new year also to our less significant friends from New Zealand  :Tongue:

----------


## Coffee

^ haha 

happy new year australians! make it awesome.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Happy new year also to our less significant friends from New Zealand



Annnnddddd New Zealand!!!! I send Joker the timeline so hopefully the mods can change the title throughout the day. I'll try also to come and change it. You guys start the party and I'll be here later to make some noise!!! 

We need some fireworks!!!! Keep it going!!!

----------


## Evo

> Happy new year also to our less significant friends from New Zealand



U WOT M8  :Tongue:

----------


## Marleywhite

::

----------


## Coffee

*Beijing, Hong Kong, Manila, Singapore*

Happy new year!

----------


## Ont Mon

> *Beijing, Hong Kong, Manila, Singapore*
> 
> Happy new year!



 :Joint:  would be an appropriate way to celebrate

----------


## Chantellabella

Happy New Year to those in Pakistan, China, India, Russia and most of the Asia countries!!!!!

Are you Aussies and New Zealanders and the Far East still awake??? I thought you'd be long passed out by now.  ::):

----------


## Yellow

Happy New Year to the other side of the world

----------


## Anteros

Happy New Year to our AS friends "down under!"  :Celebrate:

----------


## onawheel

yeah so I ended up falling asleep by 10pm, slept through it all. but...
happy new year everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
...central europe must be gettin their celebrating on right about now huh? *confetti*

http://imgur.com/gallery/ekv8H

----------


## Chantellabella

Happy New Year to those from the Eastern European countries!!!!

We're halfway there!!

I'm coming down with something and rather than drinking, I'm hitting the cold meds when I get home!!! 


Hey cold medicine can be fun also! ::):

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Happy New Years to the Eastern Hemisphere! 

I have no other plans this evening so I'll be both here and in chat!  :Tongue:  Got some drinks too!  ::

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I'm already drinking a bit, hehe. Had 2 shots of rum so far plus a beer!

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Ohh, it's already New Years in the United Kingdom and the rest of Europe! Happy New Years!  ::D:

----------


## onawheel

yeah that was so.....8hrs ago *rolls eyes* 

just kidding!... getting to celebrate it several times is awesome _*scoops confetti out of preloaded confetti wheelly bin and showers the room with it*._ Happy New Years!!!!!!!!!!! :D

----------


## Chantellabella

> yeah that was so.....8hrs ago *rolls eyes* 
> 
> just kidding!... getting to celebrate it several times is awesome _*scoops confetti out of preloaded confetti wheelly bin and showers the room with it*._ Happy New Years!!!!!!!!!!!



I finally made it home. Now to swig some cold medicine and hope that I don't drool snot all over my keyboard! 

Where are we at? Oh yeah! The rest of Europe and Greenland............Happy New Year!!!!

----------


## kc1895

OH I cant wait for tonight!  Even my rabbit is dressed up and ready to go.  She tends to be an early bird!

P1020681.jpg

----------


## Chantellabella

> OH I cant wait for tonight!  Even my rabbit is dressed up and ready to go.  She tends to be an early bird!
> 
> P1020681.jpg



Oh how cute!! When the time comes for you guys out there in CA I'll be just about hitting sleep deprivation psychosis! This should be fun!  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. Question. Who determines who starts the timeline? Like did New Zealand and Caroline Island win the lottery for going first? 


Also, if you fly in an airplane around the whole world can you make it the same time for a whole day?


And yes, it's just cold medicine. I think it's kicking in.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Haha, I am so buzzed right now. Drinking on cam in chat lol

----------


## Chantellabella

> Haha, I am so buzzed right now. Drinking on cam in chat lol



I'm coming to the chat as soon as I can figure out what I'm doing here!  ::): 


Hong Kong fireworks.........



London fireworks.............



Somewhere's fireworks............



Don't try this at home fireworks.......



This reminds me of the time we tied 12,000 bottle rockets together and put them in a can and right after we lit the whole shibang, the can fell over and all the bottle rockets shot straight for us on the porch and nobody would let us in the house so we got hit by a whole mess of bottle rockets.................yeah stupidity fireworks...........



Spiffy fireworks.......

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Awesome fireworks!  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Awesome fireworks!



How in the world do you all keep up with the cam chat? I can't seem to find my camera. i think my cat knocked it to the floor because I see the floor. If I go down under my desk my head will explode! You guys looked so cute! A bit plastered for some of you. I think my eyes are rolling to the back of my head. What's too much cold medicine?

----------


## Chantellabella

Is there anybody here from Hawaii? 4am is not looking good for consciousness right now. Can you guys just celebrate early?

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Haha, I don't think we have any Hawaiians here.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Haha, I don't think we have any Hawaiians here.



I think I'm drunk on meds. I just told Coffee that my cat who is lying across my arms as I try to type just farted on me. That might be a forum violation or something, right?

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Haha, not a violation. But I'll give you a warning anyway  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

Just sneezed all over my cat and keyboard. You'd think the cat would get offended, but I guess she's cool with that.

----------


## Yossarian

1h7m till midnight here

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I drank too much  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

That's strange. It's 1 hr 55 minutes here. Is your clock fast or slow? It might be mine. I'm kinda seeing double right now.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I drank too much



Wait! Let me get out my bongos. Put your ear real close to your speaker and I'll play you a tune.

----------


## Chantellabella

If I abbreviated South America, would you guys think I was telling social anxiety to have a happy new year?

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Well, we can wish SA a happy new year!  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm gonna pass through the time/space continuum. Since the cold medicine has finally won and not only am I semi conscious, but I can't find my feet. I'm gonna fast forward to midnight in numerous countries around the world. I just need to figure out how to abbreviate it all. I seem to have lost my smiley button again. Carry on brave young soldiers. Turn off the lights when you're done ok! 

Have a happy new year!!! 2013 will be good. I just know it!!

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. I guess I need to actually get up off my chair, huh?

----------


## Chantellabella

Anybody know which way to my bathroom?

----------


## Chantellabella

Did anybody see me get up yet?

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Awh, Cindy! Happy New Years!

20 minutes left for me!

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

5 more minutes  :Celebrate:

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Happy New Years to the East Coast!  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

Ah ha!!! I'm back! Happy New Year!!

----------


## Chantellabella

59 minutes to go for us!

----------


## Anteros

Happy New Year East Coasters!!!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Chantellabella

Now I think you guys need to wait up for us Texans! Then there's the west coast and then a little tiny island in the pacific. That should be about 5am.

----------


## kc1895

HAPPY NEW YR!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Fallen18

Happy new year!!!!  :Hug:  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

There! I got Africa and Anartica's penguins in! Now we're done!!

Then the guys in chat added Santa. So I squeezed him in. Put him next to the penguins. They bite.

----------


## Chantellabella

Are we there yet?

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

5 more minutes, again!  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

I still can't see the clock. I'll have to take your word for it. I also took my sleep medicine. I'm almost ready for a zombie apocalypse. Did anybody answer my bad luck 13 year question? I'm running on fumes here. Should I get out some champagne?

----------


## Chantellabella

10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1
0
Happy New Year!!! :Celebrate:

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Happy New Years for those in Central!  ::D:

----------


## onawheel

happy new year ey!!!! :D

----------


## Chantellabella

Somebody call the east coast and tell them to hurry up. They go real fast there on the highways. Shouldn't that speed up their time? Like centrifugal force?

----------


## Chantellabella

Now my neighbors are blowing up the street. Lots of pwoooshingg pop!

----------


## Chantellabella

Only 250 more years until the Martians blow us up!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Chantellabella

Why do most continents start and end in an A?

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Happy New Years Mountain Time!  ::D:

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Happy New Years West Coast!  ::D:

----------


## Dill

Happy New Years!

----------


## Chantellabella

You guys did it!!! I didn't make it, but you took the ball and ran with it! Now we're all officially in 2013! 

Now my next question...............

Are there any apocalypses I need to know about during THIS year? One can only hoard so much bottled water.  :;):   Just kidding.

I hope everyone finds 2013 to be a happy and exciting new year!

----------


## panda

:Celebrate: Happy New Year Everyone!  :Celebrate:

----------


## BlueLace

Happy new years!

----------


## onawheel

has hawaii made it to 2013 yet? j/k xP

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Happy new year everyone  ::):

----------


## fizamalik

I am late.
Sorry.]
Next time.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I am late.
> Sorry.]
> Next time.



Well, technically, you're early.  ::):  We'll join in a couple of months, so kick off your shoes, play a few video games, drink up a couple of brews and relax on the couch. You'll recognize us when start staggering in. Especially koalafan. He can't hold his liquor.  ::):

----------


## onawheel

neccrroooooooooo'd xP

----------

